# Habanos Gets Another New Leader



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Source: Habanos Gets Another New Leader | Cuba | Cigar Aficionado

David Savona
Posted: December 14, 2012

Today is the last day on the job for Buenaventura Jiménez Sánchez-Cañete, a Spaniard with nearly 30 years experience in the tobacco world who has served since 2005 as co-president of Habanos S.A., the Cuban company responsible for exporting its cigars. His position will be filled by Luis Sánchez-Harguindey Pardo De Vera.

Luis Sanchez-Harguindey will run Habanos alongside Cuban Walfrido Hernandez Mesa, who was named to the position of co-president late in November.

Luis Sanchez-Harguindey previously served as finance director for the premium cigar division of Imperial Tobacco Group PLC, the British company that owns half of Habanos. He previously served as vice president of Habanos from 2003 to 2006.

Sánchez is leaving to pursue "other interests and opportunities," according to Habanos, which thanked him for his "long-term commitment and his significant contribution in the success of Habanos," in a statement.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Dang it Craig!!! I thought you finally got that job. Geesh do I have to talk to Fidel again about why he should hire you?!


----------

